# Noob Searching



## pgrimmer23 (Apr 15, 2013)

So i live in Lake Bluff, Lake County, NE corner of ILL close to the lake. I am looking to find my first morels this year and like everyone else i am looking for spots and i dont know where to begin. Any tips? Forest preserves? Golf Course edges? Railroad tracks? All i really know is to look around Dying Elm trees. Do most of you all hunt on public lands or private property? 

PG


----------



## shroomin fred (Apr 16, 2013)

Anywhere from sparse fence rows, RR tracks to dense forest. Dead elms are great. But also look for live ash, poplar, sycamore, cottonwood, and silver maple. Isolated silver maple trees are great for big yellows


----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

Find some woods that has a stream running through it, make sure it's enough woods to get lost in, get lost, give up, start heading back and that's when you look down and find some. Public land is way more fun, you have every right to be there, just make sure you're not there during turkey hunting hours, if that applies in your area.


----------

